# How long after natural miscarriage did your period take to come back?



## horseypants

Hey ladies, I've had two mmc's. One very early one at 5 weeks, where I waited to bleed. I had to wait a long time, I believe more than a month... I am counting the first heavy bleeding spell as day one and then counting forward to my first period after a bunch of stop and start bleeding. I'm pretty sure it took me about 6 weeks, or a month and a half to have a proper period. I know it's tough math, but if you can, share how long your wait was so people in the midst of it can look forward to af. ... : ). That's right, in this case, we are looking forward to af! 

:flow:

note please, that i'm making this poll open to everyone so that when you answer, others will be able to connect a name with a number and you can message eachother if you're on similar paths. I also made the poll so that those of us with more than one loss can give an answer for each time.

consider this a thread on which to wait for af and entertain and support one another once af has arrived. xoxoxox

if you chose to take pills or do a d&c, here are similar polls. i'm actually currently on the road to recovery from d&c following my second missed miscarriage at 8 weeks : (. i'm waiting for af right now and that's what inspired me to make the polls. more kisses and hugs, i think we need all we can get. xoxoox

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/m...-ie-cytotech-did-your-period-take-return.html
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/m...after-d-c-did-your-period-take-come-back.html


----------



## AmyB1978

It is back, but not normal.


----------



## horseypants

Hi Amy. I remember mine was stop and start for a long time :(. I had some interesting colored blood in there throughout it all too. Not to pry, but if you want to share, there's no such thing as tmi. btw, beautiful pic. i got engaged recently and hope to be wearing a pretty white dress in summer 2013. <3

....also, it may not be the normal af you're used to, but the timing, one month after is really promising! meaning i bet even though it's different, it COUNTS! and you're getting back into the swing of things so to speak.


----------



## jaggers

Hopefully not for the next 9 months! Good poll!


----------



## horseypants

haha! :dance: we have our first goodluck prego! yay jaggers!


----------



## AmyB1978

I really hope to "get back into the swing of things." My hormones/body have been all over the place (as I am sure you all know all too well) and I have been struggling with that. Things do seem to be settling back to some sense of physical normalcy though, so that is good at least.

Thanks for the comment on my picture... we were just recently married... our little bean was conceived on our honeymoon, and then quickly lost. It has not exactly been what I had hoped/expected for our first months of marriage, but at least we have each other and I have been quite please, mostly, by how we have handled this loss as a couple.


----------



## FeLynn

Its different for everyone. When I found out I was starting to miscarry in Sept 2011, my dr did a d&e due to my history. I went 9 whole weeks no period, me and my hub started to have sex and I told him we had to stop b/c I had yet to get my period. 14 weeks still no period landed in ther ER in horrible pain and again at 15 weeks with no period. Turns out that 1 time I started to have sex got me pregnant and I miscarried at home that time. I got my period about 4 weeks later. I am in the process of losing this baby so I plan to keep my hub away for awhile. I am not even in the mood Im so devastated about this loss.


----------



## meli1981

i had my miscarriage on oct 26 2007 and had my next period on nov 26 2007, exactly four weeks later. although it was much heavier than normal.


----------



## confusa

Great poll horseypants and congrats to your engagement. And congrats to Jaggers...it's good to read some good news for a change.
For me: just having a miscarriage so I will vote once I know.


----------



## 9jawife

Mine came back exactly four weeks after.


----------



## horseypants

so far, that seems to be where the numbers pile up. af back in a month! thanks everyone for filling this out. when i had that mmc and was waiting for af, i couldn't believe how long it was taking and was getting freaked out. stuff like this helps to see. hugs to everyone regardless of what stage you're at. wishing you all a little fun for friday and a bit more this weekend <3


----------



## ChelliBelle

period started back today ladies, thats 4 weeks 1 day since my MC.


----------



## horseypants

*hey disclaimer: i messed up my own threads by putting this here - i had a d&c this time : (.*

ughhhhh guys, im having some cramping and hopefully this is af..... i've been spotting brown for the last two evenings with some rust color when i wipe. now when i wipe im getting a gross watery purple red. is this it?

uhhhh update: yeah, this has to be it. but it is different than normal. normally, it's very heavy and red after one day of light red spotting. ....i'm using pads this time around which i hate but after all the invasive stuff thats happened, i wanna give my lady parts a break from poking and prodding. ...i guess im relieved she's here. ...it does feel strangely similar to how i felt and bled for those few days post d&c, but good. lets get a move on.

oh woe is me. i feel so sorry for us!


----------



## BabyDragon

I miscarried naturally on April 2 at a little more than 10w, AF came April 30 (my normal cycle is exactly 28 days), heavy with lots of cramps and clots.

I got my BFN May 27, 1 day before my next AF was supposed to come... And my LPM and EDD according to my scan is only 1 day off.


----------



## Melanieanne77

Hi Everyone,

I started miscarrying the second twin on the 21st May and bled for a week, then spotted on and off for 2 weeks, had 2 weeks without bleeding and now on have started spotting on the 25th June so I guess AF is coming....

So week 1: Miscarriage
week 2: Spotting/bleeding lightly/brown
week 3: As above
week 4: No bleeding
week 5: No bleeding
Week 6: Spotting.

The weird thing is that in amongst there, at the end of week 2, Im pretty sure I ovulated (it was my first time using the ovulation stick so I didnt have anything to compare it to but now in hindsight it was positive) and I had 2 days without bleeding or spotting...but then the spotting started again.

So Ive no idea how long this spotting is going to go on for so cant really answer the question yet.

Chillibelle, hope I follow you and get my period (although my partner and I have a romantic weekend booked in Brighton - so if it holds off a little more I wont be entirely displeased)...


----------

